# Race at PWB Raceway Sunday Feb. 9th GLS series



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Doors open at 11:30 racing starts around 12:30-1:00. $7 gets ya food, drinks and plenty of door jamming, tire roasting, pancake racing. Will be racing skinny, slip on fray and Hot rods! Adjust for our local rules if needed. Post up if your in!

We will also race some fray cars afterwards if anyone wants to hang around.

Use the front door of house! Or if your brave, you can travel thru the frozen tundra on the north pole and be stranded at a locked garage door! Any racers stuck in the 3ft of snow will be left there to freeze, slotcar boxes will be brought in and put to good use or sold.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Not going to make it, taking a break for a couple months got some woodworking to do. See you guys around later maybe. 

Slow Ed


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Not gonna make it. Kids birthday party that day.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there that's 2 less guys I have to beat lol.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

9finger hobbies said:


> Not gonna make it. Kids birthday party that day.


You didn't have to worry bout beating them anyhow!:freak:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Steelix_70 said:


> Not going to make it, taking a break for a couple months got some woodworking to do. See you guys around later maybe.
> 
> Slow Ed


Wow taking off in the middle of the season!LMK if your selling your stuff!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I will have to find my PJs but will be there. LOL 2 less to beat Honda, that still leaves 12 or more to beat if you can. :dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I will take my chances on being beaten.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I will come and race for third place. Should I wear my cowboy hat and boots.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up,I have salt and a shovel in the trunk of my little car,might take me awhile to get there but I will make it.Or maybe I can tie my snowblower to the front of my car,hmmmm!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ratwagon64 said:


> I will come and race for third place. Should I wear my cowboy hat and boots.


OK, but just don't bring your six-shooter, Hoss.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope our race brother from Nevada brings some warm weather with him.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Pops is in town and itching to race with us again. Tune them cars up so we can show him the fast way around PWB!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

the dudeman is here for a butt kickin on sunday lol. see him there.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

bump! Get out the syrup, its almost pancake time.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I worked overtime today. Should be good to go tomorrow. PS. I don't need any sausage with my pancakes either.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> I worked overtime today. Should be good to go tomorrow. PS. I don't need any sausage with my pancakes either.


I am not even going there!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

mikeonemorethinkcoulduhveregpepsipreferbluecanty!!:freak:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ratwagon64 said:


> I worked overtime today. Should be good to go tomorrow. PS. I don't need any sausage with my pancakes either.


its already a sausage fest! 



brownie374 said:


> mikeonemorethinkcoulduhveregpepsipreferbluecanty!!:freak:


sure thing Rick Swish, ill have some pepsi for ya lol.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Use the front door of house! Or if your brave, you can travel thru the frozen tundra on the north pole and be stranded at a locked garage door! Any racers stuck in the 3ft of snow will be left there to freeze, slotcar boxes will be brought in and put to good use or sold.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

What ! Someone steal your shovel?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

no pat now he has to work that's 3 less I have 2 beat.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> What ! Someone steal your shovel?


Na, just dont want anyone to slip and fall.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Darrell, I think you have it wrong. That's 3 less racers that would beat you. Hope you guys had a good day at the races. I could not pass up the double time. Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

sry that was 5 less guys I had to beat and I beat wrangler rich haha lol.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

where are the pics and race results ty.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> where are the pics and race results ty.


Most people have other things in life besides slot cars, like a job, a family they want to spend time with, a house to take care of, and clothes to wash. But I understand your only purpose on earth is to see your name in print and a picture of your car on this sight. Dont get me wrong, I enjoy the HOBBY of running slot cars, but responsible people may have real life situations which come first, unlike PJ Swisher who is not concerned about anything in life but running slot cars and running his mouth. But hey, thats Darell :dude:


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well said Chris,
I hope you don't get banned for voicing your opinion.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

swet71 said:


> Well said Chris,
> I hope you don't get banned for voicing your opinion.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, it's not because he won.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Troll- Norwegian mythology or Scandinavian folklore made up in the 1700s

Wikipedia- Internet slang or made up versions of words what people Want them to mean. Famous quote " it must be true, I read it on the internet"

Either way Mr. Swisher and anyone in our race group knows I am messing around with him. So dont rush to judge me, he dishes it out as much as he takes.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't judge you. That was directed at the person I quoted.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I didn't judge you. That was directed at the person I quoted.


We are cool, I will keep my funning with Mr. Swisher for the races, I do see how it could all be misinterpreted. Have a good day. :thumbsup:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Race Results!!!!
Skinny Class
1 Dyno Al-60 NTR
2 Rick - 56
3 Wrangler - 55
4 Slow MikeSki - 55
5 Darrell - 54
6 Jon - 51
7 Tom - 47

Fat tire
1 Dyno Al again - 71
2 Mike - 70
3 Rick - 69
4 Darrell - 67
5 Wrangler - 64
6 Jon - 62
7 Tom - 62

Hot rods 10 lap championship style
1 F-In Al - 15pts
2 Mike sux - 14pts
3 Rick - 14pts
4 Darrell - 12pts
5 Wrangler - 11pts
6 Jon - 7pts
7 Tom - 4pts

Thanks to those that came out for a day of racing. Thanks to Dyno Al for bumping the skinny record at PWB and setting the bar higher for us to bring him down!! Congrats to Al for pulling a hat trick and winning all 3 races! U suck AL!!!!!! HA. Race ya soon.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

lol mike I beat the dudeman 2 out of 3 races that's all I wanted to do lol.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I didn't judge you. That was directed at the person I quoted.


I know what that looks like on here but that's what we do at the races. We bust each other's chops in a good natured way. It's really just part of what makes these guys so much fun to hang with. 

Sorry to broom ya on your own track, Mike. LOL. Now I hope I can bottle that and take it to the Fray.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I know that now Al. If post 28 had a :lol:,:tongue: etc instead of just a :dude: it wouldn't have come across that way. I have more problems with the comment that followed. It ain't easy wearing a badge here. HT's rules are what they are. They haven't changed any since I started coming here in '08. Everyone agreed to them when they became members. I try to be fair. I haven't banned a soul yet, so I take it rather personally when someone tosses a comment out there such as that, or in other threads makes a feeble attempt to make me look like I don't know anything, and they know it all. All I am attempting to do is make everyone's (including my own) visit to HT a pleasurable experience.


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Slotcarman12078 Im sorry if i hurt you feelings I understand that its a big job to controll this board. The comment was made because honda has in the past made it sound like he has controll over getting people banned, thats why I said that,it was nothing against you. 
Sorry for the confusion. Keep up the good work


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No problem. I was a bit overly defensive due to the thread in general discussion regarding the shoppers in Walmart turning into a heated international gun rights discussion. Carry on.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> lol mike I beat the dudeman 2 out of 3 races that's all I wanted to do lol.:wave:


And you did that :thumbsup:, 

Slotcarman sorry for the hassle, honestly this is the guy I use on all my posts lol :dude:


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

How the heck did this post get so distorted? My friends (I race and socialize with these guys) were having a nice pre and post race discussion and someone hi-jacked the thread because of some nonsense about a smiley face. What does the future hold for us, “As the moderator Turns” would be a good name for this soap opera drama. Peace. Smiley faces included. :tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I missed the race with work and have read the post race comments. I agree with Verb. We have a good group of racers. Chris has been using the same Smiles in his posts for quite a while. With that said I will see all of you Subterranean and garage racers at the next race. Hope everyone had a good Valentine's Day. :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Missed you at the race Pat.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The problem Mr. Verb is one day, someone's verbally abusing someone and it's all good fun. The next day it isn't. How is someone supposed to know which day it is?


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Mr. Slotcarman, you my friend can call me Verb. I moderate moderators for a living. That being said I would like to point out where the train came off the track. In post #30 you posted a link. By posting this link you implied that someone was a troll. That my friend was not the best use of your skills as a moderator. Then you changed gears and said some malarkey about a smiley face and finished it up with some thing that happened in another thread. That’s all for now if you need any help in the future please feel free to contact me day or night as I will help you and this board in all its future endeavors. Peace. :wave:  :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

:wave::tongue:


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------

